# DS #3690: Made in Ore  (Japan)



## Chanser (Apr 28, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4841^^


----------



## Metal Overlord (Apr 28, 2009)

It worked on my Acekard when I downloaded this


----------



## Chanser (Apr 28, 2009)

Only works on Acekard but not on others and emulators.


----------



## N-TG (Apr 28, 2009)

That means no R4?? Damn it
And when we can expect a good dump of the game?


----------



## Metal Overlord (Apr 28, 2009)

Chanser said:
			
		

> Only works on Acekard but not on others and emulators.


Good thing I got a Acekard. This game is awesome but it's in japanese.


----------



## killercow (Apr 28, 2009)

It doesn't save in acekard...


----------



## m3rox (Apr 29, 2009)

Just because it works on one card and not others is no reason to nuke.  It just means that the other cards need updated firmware.


----------



## dernettemann1983 (Apr 29, 2009)

works on m3 real, too.


----------



## Gamer (Apr 29, 2009)

People needs to test if also saves or not.

Works on a SC Rumble SD, but the game doesn't save. Also killercow said doesn't save on an Acekard (see above).

If doesn't save in any card could mean:
1. Anti-Piracy protection.
2. It's in fact a Bad-Dump.

Edit: Oh, and it could be a bad dump not only because it doesn't work on some cards, actually the header tools shows that the cart size should be 1024mbit and the file is only 256mbit... but who knows.


----------



## LeonardoGolden (Apr 29, 2009)

I can't figure out how to make a game :\
And even though I've beaten Mona's boss, it doesn't progress...

Anti-piracy measure?

And it works on M3 Real too


----------



## creamsugar (Apr 29, 2009)

http://touch-ds.jp/mfs/st106/interview3.html

This game use a new kind of NAND card.


----------



## Gamer (Apr 29, 2009)

creamsugar said:
			
		

> http://touch-ds.jp/mfs/st106/interview3.html
> 
> This game use a new kind of NAND card.



Holy crap! 

That could explain why it doesn't save with the working flashcards....

I guess we are screwed for now :x


----------



## LeonardoGolden (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh noez D:

Is this fixable with a patch/firmware update?


----------



## Domination (Apr 29, 2009)

What does *TBC* mean?

Anyway hope there will be a way out.... Like how pirates always get away with "free" ds games


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 29, 2009)

x.domination said:
			
		

> What does *TBC* mean?



"To be confirmed"

Anyway, seems pretty cool from what I can play of it, still got that warioware magic.


----------



## P.S (Apr 29, 2009)

Gaah, i love my Acecard


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 29, 2009)

i doubt it is a bad dump! from what i read it got something to do with NAND?

this is the test results:-

list of flash card that can boot but can't SAVE
ak2i (tested)
r4i
m3 real (tested)
m3 sakura
ezV
R6-Gold

*I just tried using m3 real + RTS able to play it in such manner
*
black screen
r4 (tested)
DSTT (tested)
EDGE (tested)
cycloDS
DSTTi
Supercard DS one (tested)
hyper r4i (tested)

i had tested all these myself and those without "tested" are info gathered over forums


----------



## P.S (Apr 29, 2009)

I cant find a site to download buy it......


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 29, 2009)

http://touch-ds.jp/mfs/st106/interview3.html

this is the japanese interview about this game using nand card
it is to speed up the read and write process...


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 29, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i doubt it is a bad dump! from what i read it got something to do with NAND?



Plays fine on my acekard (albeit without saving) but for some reason the header seems to report the rom should be 1024Mbit when it's actually 256Mbit.


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 29, 2009)

BlueStar,
I HOPE YOU ARE RIGHT!
that would be good news rather than nightmare


----------



## Normmatt (Apr 29, 2009)

whoops


----------



## Fabis94 (Apr 29, 2009)

I confirm that this works on an iTouch, but doesn't save. So what is this new card type? Something that can be fixed with a firmware update?


----------



## Mailenste (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm using an AK2i+AKAIO latest public release on a japanese DSi running with the latest FW.
After creating the first own game in the tutorial, I tried to click on the ORE sign on the right side (top row on the left) and right after that the game froze.

Just wanted to inform you guys about that, if it helps.


----------



## Rayder (Apr 29, 2009)

Hmm....I'm noticing over at DS-Scene that they left the scene number on this one while most other sites (including us) have XXXX'd it.  DS-Scene's plan is to just wait for a redump because of the header info error to varify if it that's the way it's supposed to be and just replace the current one with the redump.   So now I'm wondering if we should leave it numbered or X it out too.  I'd really hate to have to re-number a bunch of releases.


----------



## Mailenste (Apr 29, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Hmm....I'm noticing over at DS-Scene that they left the scene number on this one while most other sites (including us) have XXXX'd it.  DS-Scene's plan is to just wait for a redump because of the header info error to varify if it that's the way it's supposed to be and just replace the current one with the redump.   So now I'm wondering if we should leave it numbered or X it out too.  I'd really hate to have to re-number a bunch of releases.


Nobody needs numbers anyway, just certain kids these days.


----------



## Rayder (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, as a collector of ALL the numbered DS releases, it's sorta important to me.   I don't catalog the XXXX releases, only the numbered ones.  It just makes it irritating if I zip up a 50 pack of DS games and then one of the releases changes.

I treat numbered DS releases like Pokemon (even though I abhor Pokemon).....you know, gotta catch 'em all.


----------



## hova1 (Apr 29, 2009)

call it #???? instead of #XXXX


----------



## Gullwing (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh crap I wanted to play this game


----------



## striderx (Apr 29, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I treat numbered DS releases like Pokemon (even though I abhor Pokemon).....you know, gotta catch 'em all.



I do too Rayder...  But there's no reason to hate the Pokemans.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




striderx


----------



## antiaverage (Apr 29, 2009)

It's #3690

X'd or not, there have been releases since which continue numbering from there, so if you're a collector there's no reason not to use #3690


----------



## DS1 (Apr 29, 2009)

antiaverage said:
			
		

> It's #3690
> 
> X'd or not, there have been releases since which continue numbering from there, so if you're a collector there's no reason not to use #3690



I was thinking the same thing, plus I haven't seen it XXXX'd out anywhere but here.


----------



## HaloBenish (Apr 29, 2009)

Boots fine on AceKard2i but won't save. I did manage to go online with it though and try out a few UserMade MicroGames and seems pretty good. Overall though, in Japenese and no saving, I say skip it.


----------



## LeonardoGolden (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow, after digging through the japanese text, I made a microgame!

It's so hard to program when you don't know what you're doing @[email protected]


----------



## Tatsurou (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok so... Anyone get this working on R4?


----------



## HaloBenish (Apr 30, 2009)

Fix Released! This will not make it work on any flash cards that wouldn't boot before, but it will now run properly on the cards it would boot on before.

1.Download Patch http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CY4V1UJM
2.Rename Rom To "Original.nds"
3.Place "Original.nds" in the folder as the patch
4.Patch.exe > run

Edit: I spoke too soon, this doesn't help it at all for me when AceKard 2i, still has the same crashes and still unable to save.


----------



## Gamer (Apr 30, 2009)

HaloBenish said:
			
		

> Fix Released! This will not make it work on any flash cards that wouldn't boot before, but it will now run properly on the cards it would boot on before.
> 
> 1.Download Patch http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CY4V1UJM
> 2.Rename Rom To "Original.nds"
> ...



Where did you get that from?


----------



## HaloBenish (Apr 30, 2009)

Another thread here, titled something like "Made In Ore Fix"


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 30, 2009)

HaloBenish,
the patch you posted reported to work only on DSTTi (flash version)


----------



## LeonardoGolden (Apr 30, 2009)

Does the patch work with M3 Real?


----------



## kesadisan (Apr 30, 2009)

for my opinion:
the card more likely RAM card with support for NAND
not like ROM you can only read it, RAM can Read and Delete
the info said about i gigabit card right? it''s more like there's open 72 mbit for save data

Made in ore was capable to save your own drawing, and puzzle and download it too
sure that's need more than regular 512 KB or 2 mbit save data right?

so... the save problem can be more like that, so maybe this game is unsaveable right now
+ the next firmware update maybe fix the black screen of most card
but for sure R4 can't play this game


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 30, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> this is the test results:-
> 
> list of flash card that can boot but can't SAVE
> ...
> ...


I can confirm that this is incorrect. The game does not boot on a CycloDS Evolution with 1.54 firmware.


My _guess_ if no flash carts know how to handle the machine instructions to read/write to NAND. While some like AK2 just ignore the failed read on boot others die.
The NAND might just be treated as ROM space and normal ARM functions are called to read/write to the section that's really NAND. It would explain why the header doesn't match up.

I just don't want to think Caravan made a bad dump.


----------



## kjean (Apr 30, 2009)

Now I hate DSTT. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				Rayder said:
			
		

> Well, as a collector of ALL the numbered DS releases, it's sorta important to me.


Count me in.


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 30, 2009)

at least that from what i heard and read,i don' think this is a bad dump!


			
				elixirdream said:
			
		

> i doubt it is a bad dump! from what i read it got something to do with NAND?
> 
> this is the test results:-
> 
> ...



Heran Bogo... this is my actual post
i mentioned BLACKSCREEN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now is time to wait see which team actually can come out with a fix first
my bet on team AKAIO


----------



## rasputin (Apr 30, 2009)

http://209.85.227.132/translate_c?hl=en&am...ty9WtIY20m0DFDw

fix


----------



## Metal Overlord (Apr 30, 2009)

rasputin said:
			
		

> http://209.85.227.132/translate_c?hl=en&am...ty9WtIY20m0DFDw
> 
> fix


Does that fix work on the Acekard 2i as well?


----------



## LeonardoGolden (Apr 30, 2009)

Isn't that fix for Supercard only?


----------



## Gamer (Apr 30, 2009)

Well tried that fix, and now it works (boots) with No$GBA, but of course the game still doesn't save.

Too bad the save states don't work properly with no$gba


----------



## MDS (Apr 30, 2009)

I used the fix and now works in my R4


----------



## acidonia (Apr 30, 2009)

The link on that site to Download the patch dose not work for me all I get is a google page saying link not found.


----------



## LFF (Apr 30, 2009)

Click on "View original Web Page" and then click the download.


----------



## Gullwing (Apr 30, 2009)

Umm why can't I get a thing of the translation? Can someone describe the proccess using ENGLISH WORDS?


----------



## Noitora (Apr 30, 2009)

"fix" mirror: http://stashbox.org/503313/fix.rar


----------



## JumpMan3 (Apr 30, 2009)

Looks like i'll just have to play the WiiWare version when it leaks.


----------



## P.S (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, with all fixes and shit..
Does it work on Acecard 2i?


----------



## MDS (Apr 30, 2009)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> Umm why can't I get a thing of the translation? Can someone describe the proccess using ENGLISH WORDS?


· Extract the fix in a folder.
· Put the rom in the same folder.
· Rename the rom to cvn-mio.nds
· Drag the nds file to x.bat and wait.
· The fixed rom should appear, is called cvn-mio-fixed.nds (26,9 MB)


----------



## anaxs (Apr 30, 2009)

is it good game? and does it have wario in i...the name makes it sound like its some nex game


----------



## SonicRax (Apr 30, 2009)

Scored an apparent 8/8/8/10 from Famitsu, and yeah, Wario is in it. It's pretty good, basically a brand new game in the Wario Ware series from what I've played, with all the added features that were spoken about previously (making your own mini games IIRC, blah blah blah).


----------



## zeromac (Apr 30, 2009)

wow awesome a good wario ware game ^^ and its not for dsi finally! and its already translated, ill try this when i get back from school


----------



## Gamer (May 1, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> wow awesome a good wario ware game ^^ and its not for dsi finally! and its already translated, ill try this when i get back from school



What the....

1. It's not translated
2. Doesn't work properly (saving) in any flash-cart


----------



## HaloBenish (May 1, 2009)

Gamer said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually they have got it saving on DSTTi...


----------



## elixirdream (May 1, 2009)

i saw the patch posted by rasputin it is for supercard fix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it can load on supercard but you can't save!  they advise to use RTS on minigames
using RTS outside of minigame will freeze

The fix doesn't boot on the following:- 
DSTT 
r4+yasumenu
hyper r4i


----------



## qaz2918094 (May 1, 2009)

I used the fix posted earlier and I can confirm that it works on the R4 (Kernel 1.18) however, *IT DOESN'T ALLOW YOU TO SAVE*.

If you're using "YSMenu" to play this game, *IT WILL NOT WORK!* I tried it several times. I ask that we wait a little more until a stable fix (a fix that will allow saving and will work on the rest of flashcarts) is released.

Anyways, thanks for the fix. ^___^


----------



## Gullwing (May 1, 2009)

actually the fix isn't supposed to work with all the flashcards? Well it doesn't work in my EDGE
EDIT: I'm running on v1.45 firmware


----------



## Heran Bago (May 1, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Heran Bogo... this is my actual post
> i mentioned BLACKSCREEN
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly, this doesn't work on CycloDS Evolution with 1.54 firmware either.

So so far the only cart that can play this and use real-time save is the slot-1 CycloDS, correct?


----------



## Gullwing (May 1, 2009)

so that means that it doesn't work in any flashcarts than R4,DSTT,Acekard?


----------



## elixirdream (May 1, 2009)

Gullwing,
you can play the game on ak2 + akaio but you can't save!

the fix was made for supercard users not for other flash card, so i am not surprise that it won't work on any of those flash card that i had previously mentioned as black screen on page 2-4

i had tried the patch on the following cards:-
DSTT black screen
r4 1.18 bootable (based on qaz but can't save)
r4 ysmenu black screen

HeranBago,
Is ok, with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



yes you are right! the only way to play the game is Real Time Save (for the time being)

scds1 users must use it during the minigame
m3ds real users i am not sure where else can you save because i only tried RTS in the minigame


----------



## Normmatt (May 1, 2009)

This game now works and saves perfectly on latest private build of AKAIO. It requires an update of the gui to work thus wont be included in loader updates until 1.5 is released which is still being worked on.

Weeee 1000th post


----------



## elixirdream (May 1, 2009)

Thanks normmatt and gelu for the fix!
by the way congrats on the 1000th post


----------



## HaloBenish (May 1, 2009)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> This game now works and saves perfectly on latest private build of AKAIO. It requires an update of the gui to work thus wont be included in loader updates until 1.5 is released which is still being worked on.
> 
> Weeee 1000th post



So are you saying we have to wait until 1.5 releases... damn.


----------



## Gullwing (May 1, 2009)

Is there any possible way to make the game work on EDGE? I mean if it is or it can be in the future


----------



## Gullwing (May 1, 2009)

Umm... can the playability problem be fixed by a cheat?


----------



## elixirdream (May 2, 2009)

it is not anti piracy unless you consider NAND as a piracy measurement
most likely we need a new firmware update for all firmware

well send the team a mail!
i always believe it is the team's responsible to take fix their product


----------



## HaloBenish (May 2, 2009)

AKAIO announced that version 1.5 will support it as they have already managed to make a fix.


----------



## redact (May 2, 2009)

HaloBenish said:
			
		

> AKAIO announced that version 1.5 will support it as they have already managed to make a fix.


why bother posting that on the same page as norm's post? o.O


----------



## Normmatt (May 2, 2009)

New AKAIO Loaders are up!


----------



## elixirdream (May 2, 2009)

HaloBenish,
go try now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i had tested and confirmed on that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



again i thank Team AKAIO for responding to the fix so quick

GREAT JOB normmatt and gelu


----------



## Gullwing (May 2, 2009)

So I e-mailed them(team EDGE):SubjextS #3690: Made in Ore (Japan) problem... 
Greetings.
I have noticed that the following game: Made In Ore does not operate in any firmware versions of my EDGE flash-card. I would like to know if there is any possible solution to make the game work.
With appreciation,
Kasdaglis Pantelis.


----------



## HaloBenish (May 2, 2009)

Alright, seems to be working perfectly now (with the exclusion of being in japenese)


----------



## agentgamma (May 2, 2009)

So it works on R4 and NOT Edge??

....WHY did I end up trading my old legit R4 for a GBC?


----------



## DS1 (May 2, 2009)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> So it works on R4 and NOT Edge??
> 
> ....WHY did I end up trading my old legit R4 for a GBC?



I'm going to take a wild guess and say so you could play Pokemon Yellowikachu Edition in all its glory? My GBC was stolen...


----------



## gianny6 (May 2, 2009)

Hello im new on this forum and i do the fix but when i do the rom in my r4 i get black screen and yes i did have set the rom in the X.bat and when i started its not working please help me!!!


----------



## Gamer (May 2, 2009)

Hello!

To the AK members who got it working perfectly, what is the game save size?

Thanks

Edit: NVM, just saw that. 32 MB Holy Crap!!


----------



## Gullwing (May 2, 2009)

HaloBenish said:
			
		

> Alright, seems to be working perfectly now (with the exclusion of being in japenese)


In which flashcard does it work perfectly? I mean in EDGE???


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 2, 2009)

I think there are still problems with WiFi. According to the Nintendo of Japan site, there must be loads of Mini-Games to download. When I look, there are only two made by players and six by Nintendo self.


----------



## Metal Overlord (May 2, 2009)

I really need to know how you unlock the character's minigames on there. I don't know how so HELP ME!


----------



## keayshen (May 2, 2009)

First of all, I like to thank team AKAIO for the quick fix of the game. However, I have some quick questions. First, I have downloaded the new loader(AK2/AK2i)  the 32mb save file from the link. They were all copied to right directories and the problem that I have right now is I can't find the 256mbit save type option when I am selecting the save file type for made in ore in the rom options menu.  In addition, I have tried to run the game and everything was fine until I noticed that there are no new character minigames unlocked after I have cleared Mona's mini games. High scores of mona's minigames were recorded but nothing is unlocked so far. Is that part of the game or it has something to do with the save file? Thanks.


----------



## HaloBenish (May 2, 2009)

keayshen said:
			
		

> First of all, I like to thank team AKAIO for the quick fix of the game. However, I have some quick questions. First, I have downloaded the new loader(AK2/AK2i)  the 32mb save file from the link. They were all copied to right directories and the problem that I have right now is I can't find the 256mbit save type option when I am selecting the save file type for made in ore in the rom options menu.  In addition, I have tried to run the game and everything was fine until I noticed that there are no new character minigames unlocked after I have cleared Mona's mini games. High scores of mona's minigames were recorded but nothing is unlocked so far. Is that part of the game or it has something to do with the save file? Thanks.



That's normal I think, same happened for me, but it is saving fine so I'm happy.


----------



## kesadisan (May 3, 2009)

Just to updating
the last Chinese Update not work on R4 SDHC, and (Fake?) EDGE
going to try with R4i


----------



## BlueStar (May 3, 2009)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> New AKAIO Loaders are up!



Wait, where?


----------



## elixirdream (May 3, 2009)

there isn't any problem on wifi, i was able to connect to nintendo site
i already got a save from someone that have 72 minigames + a few official games, 18 manga and 18 bgm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (hope i got the correct figure right)
THANKS for the wonderful save!!!
is all done via wifi from DS - wii

the only minor problem i know is DS - wii connectivity
at the end of download it will freeze and you have to restart 
well ak and wii always seems to have some connectivity issues with wii.. so i am not really surprise

otherwise 
wifi with friends on DS = ok
connect to nintendo site = ok
-----

the only flash card can work perfectly is ak2 + akaio

rest like supercard ds one (patch first) and m3real you can play it via real time save

Can Play But Can't Save
DSTT  would work if you know how to edit the binaries yourself  (not confirm)
DSTTi you need to have the flash version and patch it! 
r4 try the fix ! can play but can't save
R4i 
EZ-Flash V
R6-GOLD
SUPER CARD RUMBLE miniSD Ver. 
DSLink

Black Screen
CYCLODS
EDGE
r4sdhc

no offence to any cyclo users( i do own cyclo as well)! since many always claim they are the best out there! i guess it is their job to release a fix soonest! 
they haven't got any firmware update since famista release till now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 these are the two games i can't play with cycloDS! little dissapointed with them! maybe they cbf about japanese game users

as for edge? is it true they only update their firmware like almost every other 3 months?


----------



## Kingfield (May 3, 2009)

If the other flashcarts don't update soon I might consider getting an AK2i as my new DSi Flashcart (instead of m3i) due to this fast response i've seen


----------



## mrfatso (May 3, 2009)

well, elixir around once a month to once every 3 months+ for edge to update their firmware.


----------



## BlueJon5 (May 3, 2009)

*elixirdream*



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> there isn't any problem on wifi, i was able to connect to nintendo site
> i already got a save from someone that have 72 minigames + a few official games, 18 manga and 18 bgm smile.gif (hope i got the correct figure right)
> THANKS for the wonderful save!!!
> is all done via wifi from DS - wii
> ...



Can you explain to me more about that dstti being a flash version and the patch?


----------



## Gullwing (May 3, 2009)

So that means that we EDGE users either have to wait for 2 months or hope for some fix to come up. Is there any posibility for an EDGE/Cyclo fix to come?


----------



## shantou (May 3, 2009)

Why I am according to the instruction "USAGE: Download the file for your card and unzip it to your "__aio/loaders" directory on your card " and still can't save....


----------



## 1UPMASTER (May 3, 2009)

can someone explain the R4 patch to me?  whenever i try to use it, all it does is create several .bin files and renames the ROM to x.nds. i put the fix file in the same folder as the rom and when i use the whole fix it does this, but when i only use the x patch without the other two files the fix download came with it just renames the rom to cvn-mio-original.nds and that rom has no data (0 MB).

what am i doing wrong?


----------



## HaloBenish (May 3, 2009)

1UPMASTER said:
			
		

> can someone explain the R4 patch to me?  whenever i try to use it, all it does is create several .bin files and renames the ROM to x.nds. i put the fix file in the same folder as the rom and when i use the whole fix it does this, but when i only use the x patch without the other two files the fix download came with it just renames the rom to cvn-mio-original.nds and that rom has no data (0 MB).
> 
> what am i doing wrong?


Nothing, you just need to be patient, when you run it and it creates everything thats just the start, leave it all running for 5 minutes or so.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 3, 2009)

shit.

double post


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 3, 2009)

how does this work on the AceKard 2i? the R4 (with any patches)

because if this is a secure "anti-piracy measure" other companies will "follow"

i have a R4 (REAL) and am thinking about a AceKard 2i...because this "NAND" might show up again.

impressions?


----------



## elixirdream (May 4, 2009)

Gullwing,
since the save file is as big as 32MB so any proper fix should come from firmware

shantou,
after installing the new loader you need to have the PRE-MADE sav file~!
go download it and rename it as the same as your game name

example
mio.nds = mio.sav
mio2009.nds  = mio2009.sav

stanleyopar2000,
is your choice to buy whichever flash card but as i can say r4 is a dead product! they haven't been any official updates since ages ago! 

if you ever want to buy a new flash card just see how often the team updates their product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




that should be a guideline

i am confident with Ak2 + AKAIO because of the awesomeness of normmatt and gelu! they are always the first to come out with a fix!


----------



## shantou (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Elixirdream!

Now I can save, but I can't set the save type in 256MB.....

Anyhow, Now I can save but after finish the first part game then going to start the creat game part (Draw by myselfe and attack) automatically, after finish this part, it become black screen and nothing....why....Pls help!


----------



## elixirdream (May 4, 2009)

i am not sure why you get a BLACK SCREEN~! i had tested 3-4 times on that and it was working fine
try put in another copy of new save


----------



## Normmatt (May 4, 2009)

obviously your getting a black screen because you fucked with the save type, i really should have removed that line from the change log as its 1.5 specific.


----------



## shantou (May 4, 2009)

I fixed my savetype in Unkown/Auto, is it work???


----------



## shantou (May 4, 2009)

I fixed the savetype in Unkown/Auto, is it work?


----------



## elixirdream (May 4, 2009)

No harm... just give it a try


----------



## zeromac (May 6, 2009)

MauriiDS said:
			
		

> Gullwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When i drag the rom into the x.bat file( yes the rom is named correctly) all i get is a cmd flashing past and thats it


----------



## elixirdream (May 6, 2009)

zeromac,
you need to wait a while for the file to be generated


----------



## Gullwing (May 9, 2009)

is the english release sheluded? will it get out in America/Europe this year?


----------



## scottay2hottay (May 10, 2009)

can anyone confirm if this works on the r4ds sdhc card? All I get is a black screen,  have patched many games before without a problem. Please, someone help as I'm dying to play this game.


----------



## nori2nori (May 13, 2009)

How to easy play/save MIO on your DSTT/DSTTi.


```
I received some reports which claim that my solution is uselessness so I deleted it.
```


----------



## MG4M3R (May 14, 2009)

I can't find anywhere the new Akaio Loader and the 32mb save for AK2i >_<

Someone can give a little help?


Edit:

Nevermind, already found it: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=5802


----------



## YayMii (Aug 4, 2009)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> So that means that we EDGE users either have to wait for 2 months or hope for some fix to come up.


You're about right, EDGE users have their fix, EDGE updated to 1.5. (you guessed right, 2 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------

